# Caxton card change from Mastercard to VISA



## bognormike

Caxton are changing their currency cards from Mastercard to Visa. We got our new ones this week, and you have to go on to the website to register the card. Did this today, but it doesn't exactly make it clear that your PIN is NOT transferred to the new card. You have to phone up and ask for the new PIN, and then presumably you can change it when you use the card if you want your own choice. 

So don't get caught out at some cash machine in deepest Europe without the new PIN! Phone up after you've registered the card - and note theres an 0845 number :roll: , or you can add a 0 to the "overseas" contact number and leave off the +44.


ps I've asked Nuke to make this a "sticky"


----------



## tattytony

You can also get your pin from the following number +44 207 281 0712 saving a few pence better than calling 0845 :wink:


----------



## Telbell

Thanks both.

On that subject-I did a daft thing. Expiry date on mine was 31st May. Hadn't noticed and went to France 24th May, used it for a week then wondered why it was refused after that :roll: 

Good thin is that I had to give Santander Zero Credit Card a hammering- and got a 1.25 exchange rate- somewhat better than Caxton's 1.20 at the time!

New Caxton card waiting for me on return but bear in mind unlike normal banks they don't give a few weeks reminder of expiry, so keep your eye on it!


----------



## 100127

Strange, mine is a Visa, from the beginning of this year. :!:


----------



## bognormike

Blobsta said:


> Strange, mine is a Visa, from the beginning of this year. :!:


they've been changing over for a while, perhaps yours was one of the first?


----------



## adonisito

Can I assume they don't do the change until your expiry date? We are shortly away for 2 months , our expiry date is June 2013.


----------



## bognormike

adonisito said:


> Can I assume they don't do the change until your expiry date? We are shortly away for 2 months , our expiry date is June 2013.


Our old Mastercards had 08/12 expiry date, so we got the new ones with 2 months and a bit to go.


----------



## bognormike

here's the switch details

http://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/for-you/switching-to-visa/


----------



## 100127

bognormike said:


> Blobsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, mine is a Visa, from the beginning of this year. :!:
> 
> 
> 
> they've been changing over for a while, perhaps yours was one of the first?
Click to expand...

Could be Mike.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Thank you for that, Bognormike ! Nothing like a good scare ! 
Here I am sitting in my van in foreign parts with a fistful of Euros on my Caxton Mastercard, wondering how on earth I am going to manage when the readies run out and I need to use the card ?
I can face rejection at the automatic pumps, but not at the counter.


----------



## bognormike

ThursdaysChild said:


> Thank you for that, Bognormike ! Nothing like a good scare !
> Here I am sitting in my van in foreign parts with a fistful of Euros on my Caxton Mastercard, wondering how on earth I am going to manage when the readies run out and I need to use the card ?
> I can face rejection at the automatic pumps, but not at the counter.


 :lol: when does your card expire?


----------



## DeeGee7

bognormike said:


> Caxton are changing their currency cards from Mastercard to Visa. We got our new ones this week, and you have to go on to the website to register the card. Did this today, but it doesn't exactly make it clear that your PIN is NOT transferred to the new card. You have to phone up and ask for the new PIN, and then presumably you can change it when you use the card if you want your own choice.
> 
> So don't get caught out at some cash machine in deepest Europe without the new PIN! Phone up after you've registered the card - and note theres an 0845 number :roll: , or you can add a 0 to the "overseas" contact number and leave off the +44.
> 
> ps I've asked Nuke to make this a "sticky"


On phoning for the new PIN I asked about changing the PIN and was told you will have to change it at a UK atm. I haven't done so as yet but thought it best to pass on what I have been told.


----------



## tattytony

DeeGee7 said:


> On phoning for the new PIN I asked about changing the PIN and was told you will have to change it at a UK atm. I haven't done so as yet but thought it best to pass on what I have been told.


No problem changing the pin at our local tesco express here


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Mike

December '12

Am I still in the danger zone ?

Plastic rich, cash poor. Story of my life, really.


----------



## mikebeaches

Interesting, my Caxton FX Mastercard is valid until 2014 - looks like I might have a while to wait, unless they change everybody over before all issued cards expire?


----------



## tattytony

Mine was due to expire 11/12 and just got mine


----------



## Rapide561

*Cards*

Hi

Was it something to do with the "bank" behind it changing?

Mastercard Caxton was a window for the Newcastle Building Society.

The Visa Caxton is something to do with Raphael and Sons.

Russell


----------

